# Digital Landscape Illustrations



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys, it's Orion again! I haven't been on in god knows how long, but here are some landscape pieces that I did. Hope you all like it! 

Critiques are welcomed!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love them all. Welcome back. Hope you stick around. I'm the moderator now but I'm actually very new to the art world. But I know when I like looking at something and I love these pictures.


----------



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

You are a wonderful person, really! I'm super pleased with your compliments. And congratulations on becoming a Moderator! I hope you'll love art all the way through. It's such a moving subject  

Cheers!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent work, very atmospheric pieces.


----------

